# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Sorcery! : existe t il un test CPC ou un topic associé ?

## Gotharic

Bonjour à Tous,

Grand fan historique des Livres dont vous êtes le héros, je viens de voir que Steve Jackson avait fait réaliser une appli pour Ipad et plus récemment pour Android qui reprenait la trame de la série des "Sorcellerie!".

J'ai cherché (trop?) rapidement sur le forum mais il ne semble pas que ce jeu soit discuté : je me trompe ? si oui, un p'tit lien rapide pour assister un pauvre déficient de la recherche ? Si non, quelqu'un a un avis à émettre sur l'intérêt et le coté ludique (au sens amusant) du jeu ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Sunomis

Salut.

Il est présenté brièvement dans le Hors série 17 de CPC consacré aux jeux de l'été pour mobiles, donc c'est déjà un gage de qualité. Sinon, je n'ai pas vu de test à proprement parler, donc voilà mon avis.

Si tu es fan de la série, et en deux mots, saute dessus. Certes, un vieux con comme moi pourra arguer que rien ne remplacera le poids d'un livre sous ses doigts, et que lire sur un écran rétroéclairé c'est pas trop ça. Et j'aurais probablement raison. Mais malgré tout le soft a été bien pensé pour les supports mobiles. Le texte s'affiche de manière claire sans jamais submerger le lecteur/joueur, et les différents choix possibles (passés et futurs) se matérialisent sur une map délicieusement rétro et finement détaillée (plutôt que des numéros de chapitres qui ne correspondent plus à rien). D'autres règles du livre-jeu ont été légèrement modifiées pour s'adapter au format jeu vidéo. Ainsi, je pense à deux mini-jeux très bien pensés qui viennent remplacer les combats et le jeu de dés avec les PNJ.

Avec des règles efficaces, de jolis graphismes, et une musique agréable, franchement le trip nostalgique vaut bien ses 5 brouzoufs. Et pour ceux qui découvrent la série, eh bien c'est l'occasion justement.

----------


## lissi

hé hé .. voilà qui rappelle de bons souvenirs !
je serais intéressé moi aussi par cet article du Hors Série 17 ..  ::): 

lissi

----------


## Tiax

Les Sorcery (4 épisodes) tels qu'ils existent sur iOS et sur Steam (Android aussi ?) font à l'heure actuelle partie des meilleurs JDR existants et dès l'épisode 2, ils vont beaucoup, beaucoup plus loin que ce que le support papier permettait initialement. Pour l'idée, l'épisode 3 est carrément un JDR en open-world. Je recommande à fond et je ne suis pas le seul.  ::): 

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/1581/

----------


## Jeliel

super fan des Sorcery! également !!  ::love:: 

Je me permets également d'ajouter l'inoubliable Joe Dever's Lone Wolf que j'avais eu dans un vieux Humble Bundle.
Dans le même esprit que Sorcery avec des éléments de combats.
Le jeu est en Francais et juste magnifique.

Impossible de retrouver CETTE version sur le playstore (présent sur l'appstore par contre).

Par ailleurs il existe un editeur, AdrénaLivre, sur Android qui propose plusieurs Livres en mode "dont vous etes le héros" à destination plutot jeunesse qui sont pas mal fait également (certains ont été gratos y a pas longtemps)

----------


## talouche

Je ne sais pas si ça a été signalé mais le premier épisode de Sorcery! est gratuit sur iOS "pour une durée limitée"

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sorc...627879091?mt=8

----------


## Anark

> Je me permets également d'ajouter l'inoubliable Joe Dever's Lone Wolf que j'avais eu dans un vieux Humble Bundle.


Il y a aussi Hand of Fate qui est très bon dans le style. Ca se présente comme un jeu de cartes entrecoupées de phases actions mais c'est bel et bien un Jeu dont vous êtes le héros dans tout ce qu'on aime  ::):

----------


## Nosh

J'ai joué aux 3 premiers Sorcery ! et ils sont non seulement très bon mais ils s'améliorent d'épisode en épisode et sont de plus en plus ambitieux.

Inkle a aussi réalisé un jeu sur le tour du monde en 80 jours. Quelqu'un y a joué et sait ce qu'il vaut ?

----------

